# Tegu tongue color



## bad luk (Mar 21, 2010)

Saw a young tegu at a recent reptile show and the vendor didn't know too much about it. Couldn't tell me if it was a blue or a black and white or what.
One thing I did notice is it looked to have blue tounge.
Do certain species have different color tounges?
Any ideas?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 21, 2010)

well this is a interesting question because my 2 b/w tegus both have all pink tongues and my red's tongue is also pink but the fork part is darker maybe blue idk!!


----------



## bad luk (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I wonder what kind it was?
Every pic or vid I have seen shows a pink tounge.
Anyway, they were selling it for $250 but didn't know anything other than it was a 'rescue'. looked to be in pretty good health and not aggressive. they may have had a sale if they were able to tell me more about it.


----------



## nemo66 (Mar 23, 2010)

i dont know about different types having different colors of tongue but my black and white has a pink tongue and my red has a much more blue tongue.


----------

